# does anybody know the nutritional value of a typical donna kebab?



## dando (Mar 16, 2009)

?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dando said:


> ?


Large or small??

Pita or not??

salad or not?

Sauce or not???

Post up the kebab stats mate and maybe we can help

Although I cant help feeling your a little young or fat to be thinking about eating one :lol: :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Shyte.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I have never had a standard kebab.....

The majority of calories will be coming from fat obviously.

I would not make it a diet staple pmsl....


----------



## dando (Mar 16, 2009)

Regular Sized donner kebab in a pitta with salad and chilli sauce! yuk!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

has donna had a wash?

this is vital information


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

carbs: high

protein: low/medium

fat: high

calories: 1200-1500


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

davetherave said:


> has donna had a wash?
> 
> this is vital information


No the turk had a wash in the donna befor it went on sale.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Where i live there is literally 20 different fast food places within 5 minutes of my house yet i have never seen a donar kebab, sad days..........


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dando said:


> Regular Sized donner kebab in a pitta with salad and chilli sauce! yuk!


Hmmm

Let me think???

What about taste and consistancy???

Because if you manage to actually keep it down, calories could be pretty high...

However good news, If it tastes rank, then good chance you will chunder and\or get food poisoning in which case a calorie deficeit will ensue and thats a WIN WIN scenario:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

matokane said:


> No the turk had a wash in the donna befor it went on sale.


ahh does he mean a donner kebab, im not sure but there more nutrition in donna's unwashed kebab, tastes better too


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

jesus why do people eat that ****, you don't really see them in northern ireland, but when i was in england last year i got one, it was rank.

go to kfc instead


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

davetherave said:


> ahh does he mean a donner kebab, im not sure but there more nutrition in donna's unwashed kebab, tastes better too


donnas unwashed kebab is probably cheaper and has more protine :beer:

and like the donner its always good after a night out then waking up with alot of regret:lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

matokane said:


> donnas unwashed kebab is probably cheaper and has more protine :beer:
> 
> and like the donner *its always good after a night out then waking up with alot of regret* :lol:


either option see's you wake up with half of it stuck to your face anyway :lol:

sorry i appear to have hi-jacked this serious post


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Honestly though i dont eat donner kebabs because they are bad for you lol but i must admit i do like the taste and occasionaly do get one


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

davetherave said:


> either option see's you wake up with half of it stuck to your face anyway :lol:
> 
> sorry i appear to have hi-jacked this serious post


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

donna kebabs are awesomee, havent had one for about 1-2 years, will get one this week thanks.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I've never ever eaten one of the fvckers and plan to keep it that way.

Even when completely leathered something like pizza or a burger is still far more appealing.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Large or small??
> 
> Pita or not??
> 
> ...


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Oh - and why is this in the 'ladies' section......there could have been a less subtle way of you saying we all look like kebabeseniks???????


----------



## busaeed (May 31, 2009)

dando said:


> ?


----------



## busaeed (May 31, 2009)

KEBAB IS MEAT MIXED WITH SOME VEG AND OIL COOKED OR ON COAL ITS NOT BODY BUILDER MEALS


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Who cares, just eat it and enjoy!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> jesus why do people eat that ****, *you don't really see them in northern ireland*, but when i was in england last year i got one, it was rank.
> 
> go to kfc instead


Huh, they seem to be everywhere.

I go for a chicken kebab if im cheating, the other one stinks. I once read it was the stuff the is scraped of the carcus when all the good cuts have been taken. It is then glued and pressed into that big block of sh1t.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

seriously, wait 10 measly minuites of your life and get a real kebab. GREAT food.

it's salad, real cooked chicken, good source of protein:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/28210-kebab-only-good-take-out-food.html


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> jesus why do people eat that ****, you don't really see them in northern ireland, but when i was in england last year i got one, it was rank.
> 
> go to kfc instead


There are loads around, they are hard to beat after a few beers


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

ranging from 850kcals -1100kcals

http://www.lacors.gov.uk/lacors/PressReleaseDetails.aspx?id=21017


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Theyre sh!te the donner stuff

have a shish chicken instead barbecued on skewers with some salad:thumbup1:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> donna kebabs are awesomee, havent had one for about 1-2 years, will get one this week thanks.


I second that. im bulking for a good while so i shall include them into my very particular diet of 350g of protein per day, plus....wel whatever i want!


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

i love chicken kebabs from this one particular place, the meat has no fat/skin visable init, doesnt taste greesy at all so im guessing its much better than the lamb ones!


----------



## Jayo (Jul 23, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> have a shish chicken instead barbecued on skewers with some salad:thumbup1:


+1

having one tonight :thumb:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

Went to Turkey and had a proper kebab in a nice resteraunt and it was amazing. It was called an Iskender Kebab; chopped up pitta with the doner meat (good doner meat) on top covered in a tomato and butter sauce served with rice on one side and yoghurt on the other. Was so nice.

Dont think ill ever have a crap takeaway kebab again.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

the 1 qustion that should never be asked otr ever be answered lol no one needs to know simple if you eat that **** you dont care!!!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Con said:


> Where i live there is literally 20 different fast food places within 5 minutes of my house yet i have never seen a donar kebab, sad days..........


You've got to be p*ssed to eat a doner kebab. I wouldn't touch one when sober never mind when p*ssed.


----------

